

Hacker News for Healthcare - UmairUKhan
http://www.thehealthful.com/

======
bhousel
<http://www.hackermed.com/> was first..

~~~
UmairUKhan
They're more focused on medical research, not health broadly (life sciences,
services, insurance, etc.).

